# Ceramic pet bowls not coming out!!!!!!!!



## bitofhonee (Nov 9, 2012)

Ok, I am at a loss here. I did my first pet bowl in the convection oven with a wrap 400 degress for 10 mins. It was black letters and came out totally faded. Did some more research and found they needed to be in longer. So I used another side of the same bowl did a background with a name on it. I put it in for 18 mins at 400 degrees, the whole thing came out great except for the bottom half of the image was faded but no other areas where like that. On the first two I used heat tape. The third time I tried yet another image, a pink box with some purple wording. This time I used the Conde spray thinking maybe the printed image wasnt sticking to the bowl good enough. Agian most of the image came out great, near perfect! BUT around the top edges and the side edges of the pink box were faded! Ok so now I used all the empty space on the one bowl and do not want to ruin another one. WHAT IS WRONG? Why do some areas come out faded while ithers are fine? Did I maybe not get enough spray around the edge of the paper and it didnt stick as well as the middle or what? Does anyone else have this problem? Do your bowls come out fine? and if so what are you doing that Im not?


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm assuming you are using a wrap for these bowls. When you put them in the oven make sure they are upside down. That will hold the heat in the bowl. The problem with the faded areas is not enough pressure. I get that with the mug wraps too The closer to the edges the more likely to get a faded print. 14 minutes at 400 should be plenty. Those bowls are expensive.


----------



## bitofhonee (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi, thanks for the response! Yes I am using a wrap, which in itself is a pain. I have which I am assuming is a new model of wrap (it is blue) because all the videos I see showing how to use it, its a different looks wrap. I see the old ones are alot thinner then the one I have, this blue one is like double the width of the others I have seen. Therefore I kind of have to put the bowl in the middle of the wrap for it to close securely so the bottom and top of the wrap hang past the bowl. So when I put it in the oven the wrap is actually on the rack. It took me forever to even figure out how to get the wrap to clamp shut. But those bowls are expensive so I hate to keep messing them up! But I will try to put the next one upside down and pray! it doesnt come out messed up. I have a pet show coming up (my first) and I really need them to put out om my table


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Where did you get the wrap from? If it's adjustable you might need to tighten it. It could also be made for a different sized bowl. Yes they are a pain to apply. I've never seen a blue one before. Mine are all a reddish/brown color, some stretch and some don't. There is also the possibility that the paper you're using isn't really made for hard substrates. But normally if your print is faded around the outer edges, pressure is usually the culprit.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Can you post a photo?


----------



## bitofhonee (Nov 9, 2012)

I got it from Johnson Plastics here in Phx. My husband did tighten it and it seems to be tight enough and most of the areas come out well its just certain spots. I dont understand it.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

A photo of the bowl?


----------



## rimcountrygraphi (Sep 20, 2012)

I would call Johnson Plastic tomorrow, if they sell the wrap, they should be able to provide you with some assistance.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I think that wrap is for something else. Normally wraps fit; they don't overlap the substrate by more than 1/4 inch. That one looks like it's a good inch over the top.


----------



## rimcountrygraphi (Sep 20, 2012)

According to Johnson's catalog this is an adjustable wrap to use for mugs, bottles, and bowls. With that being the case, I think the wrap is not tight enough around the bowl to allow a good even transfer. They sell one that is made just for the 7.25 pet bowls. I think that one would work much better for you, although it is twice the price.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

rimcountrygraphi said:


> According to Johnson's catalog this is an adjustable wrap to use for mugs, bottles, and bowls. With that being the case, I think the wrap is not tight enough around the bowl to allow a good even transfer. They sell one that is made just for the 7.25 pet bowls. I think that one would work much better for you, although it is twice the price.


What??? How adjustable can something be?  Can one wrap go from a 3 inch diameter to a 7.5 inch diameter? I think not, at least not from a tightness perspective. These wraps have to keep the same pressure evenly and if they are stretched that far there is no way the tension is equal. 

I like the wraps from Conde. They are good and tight, and adjustable to a certain extent but not 4.5 inches. For a good quality print you need a good quality wrap. Yes they're expensive, but trust me the difference shows.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Each one of those things needs its OWN wrap made specifically for that size and shape substrate.


----------



## bitofhonee (Nov 9, 2012)

Yes, I think I might have to bite the bullet and get the one from Conde and not use the other one anymore. Because buy the time I ruin a couple bowls Ive about bought the other one anyway. I have already found that there are a couple things I like more from Conde then JP. Oh well chalk it up to live and learn I guess. Thanks everyone for the input


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Can you post a photo of the cat bowl please?


----------



## paintersspouse (Jul 26, 2012)

I have that same wrap. I does work for a few different items. The silicone is longer than you would need for a mug and you adjust it shorter or longer depending on what you are sublimating.

I however find that when using it on a mug the length of the extra silicone can be annoying.

I have done pet dishes and had no problem.


----------



## jpkevin (Oct 22, 2007)

If it is snug, then it is tight enough. The bowls have a lot of mass to heat up, and different ovens behave a bit differently as far as the thermostats go, so you have to find the sweet spot on the time. I have seen some thermostats be off on temp on the small ovens as well. You can get a small thermometer that you can put in the oven to verify that is is holding the correct temp. Then you just have to find the time. It should be approx 15 minutes. Is your oven a convection oven, as the fan keeps the temps more even throughout the oven. The adjustable wrap allows you to do both size bowls with the same wrap as the length is adjustable. Feel free to give me a call if you need further help. I will send you a replacement bowl as well.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Good post Kevin!


----------



## Badgerdisco (Jan 30, 2013)

Ceramic pet bowls!! Awesome - sorry I cannot be any help here but if you perfect the art, and can place logos or designs onto them then I would happily place an order!


----------



## bitofhonee (Nov 9, 2012)

jpkevin said:


> If it is snug, then it is tight enough. The bowls have a lot of mass to heat up, and different ovens behave a bit differently as far as the thermostats go, so you have to find the sweet spot on the time. I have seen some thermostats be off on temp on the small ovens as well. You can get a small thermometer that you can put in the oven to verify that is is holding the correct temp. Then you just have to find the time. It should be approx 15 minutes. Is your oven a convection oven, as the fan keeps the temps more even throughout the oven. The adjustable wrap allows you to do both size bowls with the same wrap as the length is adjustable. Feel free to give me a call if you need further help. I will send you a replacement bowl as well.


 

I do have a ther. I bought to sit inside the convection oven for that reason. However they just wont come out right. Thanks Kevin I will give you a call tomorrow.


----------

